# Propane Tanks



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Has anyone heard of or have done this to there propane tanks and have installed a gauges on them so you know when the propane is getting low and needs to be filled.If so can you send information my way please,and is it worth it ,and how much would they cost.
Thanks
Willie


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have seen these before -- they seem to work --

Propane Gauge

but i do not personally have one...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a gauge on the bottle for my Bar-b-q, and frankly, they are pretty worthless. As the gauges measure pressure, the gauge will indicate a full tank right up until about a minute before it is empty. By that point, you don't need a gauge any more! There are also tape strips you put on the side of the tank that supposedly will indicate the level of propane due to temperature differences on the side of the tank. I have never used then, and have my doubts of their effectiveness, but may be worth a try.

My strategy on the Outback has been to always fill an empty tank as soon as I get home from a trip. That way I always have a full second tank when the one I am on goes dry.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

A pressure gauge won't work on liquid propane. It is constant pressure until all the liquid has vaporized, just like CO2 in a fire extinguisher. (Which incidently are weighed to determine how full they are.) By the time the gauge says you are running out, the tank is essentially empty. The only thing I have seen that might work are those magnetic gauge thingies that you stick on the side of the tank. They work on the principle that when propane is being used, the upper part of the tank, above the liquid level, will be colder than the lower part.

Bob


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Willie!

I've got just the perfect thing!

See Thru Propane Tanks

Foolproof I tell ya!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Willie!
> 
> I've got just the perfect thing!
> 
> ...


Hmm, the ad reads that "Safety and Fire officials love this product", but I've never heard of them. I would believe the "lasts a lifetime" line either, as any pressure vessel has a finite lifespan, including the fiberglass bottles for our airpacks. It is an interesting concept though.

Tim


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the information

willie


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If I remember right those stick on guages only work if you pour hot water over them when you need to know the level.

I never use em either though. I just unbolt the bottle and lift it.. An empty or about empty bottle is pretty light weight.

Carey


----------



## nails2001 (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW I like the see thru thingee, does anybody have one yet ? Now all I need is a see thru refrigerator so the kids don't stand there for five minutes looking for something to eat .


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I have a gauge on the bottle for my Bar-b-q, and frankly, they are pretty worthless. As the gauges measure pressure, the gauge will indicate a full tank right up until about a minute before it is empty. By that point, you don't need a gauge any more! There are also tape strips you put on the side of the tank that supposedly will indicate the level of propane due to temperature differences on the side of the tank. I have never used then, and have my doubts of their effectiveness, but may be worth a try.
> 
> My strategy on the Outback has been to always fill an empty tank as soon as I get home from a trip. That way I always have a full second tank when the one I am on goes dry.
> 
> ...


X2. As Doug said - gauges can only measure pressure, and as long as there is liquid propane in the tank (which requires pressure to keep it in the liquid form) the gauges will show plenty of pressure right up to the time the tank is all but empty.

The tape strips do work - but they only work well when the outside air is on the warm side and they only work when propane is being drawn from the tank. The strips detect differences in temperatures. As the liquid propane is vented from the tank, the temperature differential between the liquid and the empty space above is noted by the strips.

Save your money for something that you really need or want. Fill your empty tank as soon as it is empty so that you have it filled before the other tank empties. A 30# tank will last quite some time, unless you are running the furnace.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

OK, that bottle scares me


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

My S.O.B. has  These regulators with 'indicators'. The indcator turns from green to red as you use propane.

Not perfect, but better than nothing.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hummm...... I need the 30 lb'ers, and they dont seem to make em...


----------



## evansfamilyfive (Aug 12, 2007)

willie226 said:


> Has anyone heard of or have done this to there propane tanks and have installed a gauges on them so you know when the propane is getting low and needs to be filled.If so can you send information my way please,and is it worth it ,and how much would they cost.
> Thanks
> Willie


Here is my .02 worth. We live on propane for our house, cooking, heating, hot water etc. Our 1000 gallon tank has a gauge on it, and without it we would be lost. One year we had a REALLY cold winter and I let the tank go to less than 5% left, still had propane though. The propane guy uses the gauge and also what is being vented to fill the tank (they only go to 80% for safety reasons). I think they work.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

allthegoodnamesaretaken said:


> Has anyone heard of or have done this to there propane tanks and have installed a gauges on them so you know when the propane is getting low and needs to be filled.If so can you send information my way please,and is it worth it ,and how much would they cost.
> Thanks
> Willie


Here is my .02 worth. We live on propane for our house, cooking, heating, hot water etc. Our 1000 gallon tank has a gauge on it, and without it we would be lost. One year we had a REALLY cold winter and I let the tank go to less than 5% left, still had propane though. The propane guy uses the gauge and also what is being vented to fill the tank (they only go to 80% for safety reasons). I think they work.
[/quote]

If the gauge accurately tells how much propane is left in the tank, then it is based on something other than pressure. 
Either usage flow like a traditional gas meter, or weight, or an internal float, but not pressure.

Bob


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I have twin 30's with the red/green indicator and auto changeover valve. it came on my OB Sydney. Seems to work OK. ill fill em both when it chenges over i guess.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> I have twin 30's with the red/green indicator and auto changeover valve. it came on my OB Sydney. Seems to work OK. ill fill em both when it chenges over i guess.


During our PDI last summer, the tech showed us the red/green indicators and told us that it was NOT an indicator to show how much gas is left. It only shows IF there is any propane and pressure left in the particular tank that the switch-over valve is pointing at. It simply tells you if a tank is empty, but cannot indicate how much gas is left.

Just my $.02, which should be accurate if the PDI tech knew his stuff.

Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ours has the same thing as Scoutr2 and we were told the same thing. I think one is low, I tap on it and it sounds "empty" compared to the other one. I have those stick on gauges but the gas has to be flowing for it to change color and work, their kinda worthless. I will just go get the one that sounds empty filled.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Ours has the same thing as Scoutr2 and we were told the same thing. I think one is low, I tap on it and it sounds "empty" compared to the other one. I have those stick on gauges but the gas has to be flowing for it to change color and work, their kinda worthless. I will just go get the one that sounds empty filled.


Yup! This is really not all that difficult. Those of you who dry camp probably have a fair idea how long your tank will last under those conditions, considering hot water, furnace, fridge, etc. and how many people are showering, and so on.

I start out each season with two full tanks. Then, I keep using the same tank until it runs out. That's when I switch to the other tank - It's still full. As soon as I can, I fill the empty tank and work things the same way from there. That way, I always have a full spare tank (except during the time it takes me to get the empty filled).

Not to make light of a fair question, but I just haven't found the need to worry about how much gas is left as long as I follow this simple system.

Example: This year, we camped three weekends, took a trip to Disney World and back - 14 days and 2800 miles (fridge on gas while driving), spent a week at Wisconsin Dells (fridge on gas while driving), another weekend trip, and then the first tank ran out on Labor Day weekend. I got it filled on that Saturday at a U-Haul store, about 5 miles from the campground. (Also, I always crank up the fridge 24 hours before I intend to use it - and it runs on gas then, too.)

We have not run the furnace yet this year. We usually have electric hookups at a minimum, so when the mercury dips too low, our electric space heater keeps it warm enough inside to stay comfortable. (Hey, we just moved up from a popup - so insulation is a novel idea!) We also haven't showered in the Outback much, either. Most of the campgrounds we stay at have shower facilities that we paid for, and because they are much more comfortable to use - we use them almost exclusively. Also - I'm paying for electricity, too, so the fridge and hot water heater are run on electric, as well.

Next spring, all I'll have to do is take the tank that I'm currently using and have it topped off.

Mike


----------

